# Photo thread: Iranian Pilots



## ARTESH (Aug 30, 2017)

Standing from the right:

*Goodarzi, Parviz Dehghan, Bahmani, Lotfi, Bahman Soleimani, Khazaee, Davood Buryaye, Purdan, Asghar Rezaei, Barzegar*

Sitting from right:

*Zarei, Shiri, Nasser Rezaie, Valiani, Ali Rezaei Khosravi, Kashani, Inanloo*

Front row:

*Baheri, Heydarian*

Red: Killed in Action, During war.

Blue: Died after the end of war.

Green: Diseased, PoW.

Names are Written In _*Italic-Bolded*_






War Hero, _*Mojtaba Khezrini*_

F-4D Phantom II
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2017)

Very interesting. Why was Kherzini a war hero?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Artesh, an you give some more background? I'm pretty sure not that many people here know much about Iran and probably nobody ever heard about these pilots. A story worth to be told is a story worth listening to....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 31, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Hi Artesh, an you give some more background? I'm pretty sure not that many people here know much about Iran and probably nobody ever heard about these pilots. A story worth to be told is a story worth listening to....


Hi Dear Marcel, 

Yes, You Are Right.

i would write their Biographies, Inerviews, Memories, etc .

i would Start one topic for each category, 

also one for Books Published.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks, looking forward to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 1, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very interesting. Why was Kherzini a war hero?


For understanding why,

you should have info about what happened in the past.

1979 Uprising ... Mass Massacre of Army/Gendarmerie/Shahrbani Personel, Rejecting Pre-Ordered Goods ... Khakhali ... and many other things ... 

have a look at these ones:

Iranian Revolution - Wikipedia

Sadegh Khalkhali - Wikipedia


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2018)

*ALONE - UNARMED - UNAFRAID





*
*An outstanding Recce. Photo*
*
From Iraqi SAM Position

Photo Taken by Maj. Kiumars Maleki & 2Lt. Abbas Azadi

21 Feb. 1982 - Radar Station*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2018)

One of Few Non-muslim High Ranking Officers Who remined in The Army after Revulation ...

Proud Assyrian

War Hero, 

Recipient of FATH MEDAL 1st Class, 

Sartip (Brig. Gen) Lothar Yadgari

KC-707 Pilot

Record Holder of Longest Unprotected Mission On Iraq

(2 hrs 25 min - 19 Mehr 1363)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 1, 2018)

From Right:

Sargord Ehsan Fazeli, Sotvan Yekom Sadeghi, Sarhang Shir-Afkan Hemmatti (RIP), Sotvan Yekom Zare' Nejad, Sarhang Jalal Aram (RIP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 18, 2018)

_View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgOeI_WDeEl/?taken-by=karim_boroomand_

Standing from Right:

1- Mohammad Daneshvar (RIP)
2- Ehsan Fazeli
3- Abbas Hejazi
4- Nasrollah Erfani
5- Yadollah Sharifi-Rad (Ace Pilot)
6- Karim Qavami
7- Habibollah Baqaiee (Later, Comaniding General, Iranian Army Air Force)
8- Reza Zamani-Pour
9- Asadollah Barbari (KIA)
10- Javad Fakkouri
11- Houshang Aqasi-Beik
Sit on the chair: At-the-time President of Iran and CiC of Armed Forces, Abolhasan Bani-Sadr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 18, 2018)

_View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgWZ2_ODEiH/?taken-by=karim_boroomand_


Standing Row, From Right:
1- Qolamreza PirZadeh (PoW)
2- Mohammad Allah-Dad
3- Freidoon Ali-Mazandarani (Worldwide F-14 Tomcat Ace Pilot)
4- Mostafa Ardestani (KIA)
5- Masoud Afshar
6- Hossein Farrokhi
7- Morteza Farzaneh
8- Hormoz Ma'refat (Sqdr CO)
9- Fathali Qolamrezaiee (KIA)
10- Yahya Janmhahammadi
11- Abdolhamid Qotb
12- Bahram Qane'iee (RIP)
13- Iraj Siroos
14- Ali Naqdi
15- Jahanfar Kamran (RIP)

Sitting from Right:

1- Mohammad Farrokh-Seresht
2- Javad Vartavan (Ejected twice during war, RIP)
3- Changiz Bahreini
4- Parviz Zabihi (KIA)
5- Ali Akhlaqi
6- Mahmood Kazemi
7- Ataollah Vaziri
8- Qolamreza Nezam-Abadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2018)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2018)

from Right:
1Lt. Mohammad Behrooz (Executed upon revolution) - 1Lt. Golam-Abbas Rezaiee Khosravi (KIA 11-02-82) - Maj. Jalal Dmairian (KIA 07-02-81 , Holder of UFO Badge)


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2018)

Major Mokhtar Ghaffouri (KIA ??/??.??)


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2018)

Col. Javad Masoumi





1Lt. Ezatollah Rahimi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 30, 2018)

Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force war Hero
Brigadier General Farajollah Farasiabi , 11th TRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2018)

Good to see you back my friend.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 31, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good to see you back my friend.


thank you.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2018)

Captain Masoud Kakwan, No. 4 of Imperial Iranian Air Force Golden Crown Acrobat team.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 13, 2018)

Iranian Air Force war hero Brigadier General Seyed Mohammad Hashem Al -e Agha (KIA) F14A Tomcat . His RIO , Brigadier General Mohammad HashemPour , has been ejected successfully and now lives in Tehran.
Info from war hero, Brigadier General Fereidoon Ali Mazandarani.
During war, we had lost 2 Tomcats by Sandwich Attack and one by Friendly Fire.
I would like to know your opinions about F14 and Iranian Pilots ?
And I would try to talk with them about being active here, too . Wish me luck. I hope to come back with good news. See you.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2018)

I love the F-14s, it was a great plane. I would by curious to hear what he thought of them as well.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 27, 2018)

Left : Al-Musaed , brother of KSA King.
Right : Pilot Cadet Qumars Heydarian , Iranian pilot .

What's your opinion? Personally, I like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 25, 2019)

January 12, 2016 : F-4 Phantom II , Plane destroyed, both pilots KIA.
Capt. Hamid Afifi-pour
Capt. Ali Bolur-Khani

May 24, 2016 : MiG 29 Fulcrum , Plane lost, Pilot KIA . 
Lt. Col. Roozbeh Nazerian

July 15, 2014 : F-4 Phantom II , plane lost , both Pilots KIA . 
Col. Saeed Zolfaghari
Capt. Yaser Mohammadian

April 19, 1995 : Chengdo J-7 : Plane Lost, Pilot KIA .
Major Djavad Erfanian

January 26, 2012 : Grumman F-14 Tomcat , Plane lost, both pilots KIA .
Major Alireza Karimaiee
Capt. Mostafa Fasihi

August 28, 2018 : F-5E Tiger II , plane lost, Pilot KIA .
Col. Manoochehr Fattahi

April 10, 2011 : Sukhui SU-24 Fencer , Plane lost , Pilot KIA.
Col. Alireza Faghani

April 21, 2013 : F-5F Tiger II , Plane Lost, Pilots KIA.
Col. Hossein Tahhan Nazeef
1Lt. Morteza Pour-Habib

September 23, 2013 : F-4 Phantom II , Plane Lost, Pilot KIA .
Capt. Arash Rezaiee

October 9, 2012 : MiG 29 Fulcrum , Plane lost, Pilot KIA .
Lt. Col. Arash Shah Mohammadi

October 13, 2012 : F-4 Phantom II , Plane lost, Both Pilots KIA.
Col. Saieed Asghari
Major Reza Fani

June 24, 2009 : F-5E Tiger II , Plane Lost, Pilot KIA.
Col. Ghader Asadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 23, 2019)

Iranian Air Force Pilots of 1st AFB: From right:

Shokrollah Marashi-Zadeh , Jalil Khadem-ol-Olama , Mahmoud Eskandari (RIP) , Mostafa Shiari , Qasem Mohammad-Amini , Abbas Hagh-Parast , Hamdollah Kian-Sajedi , Abbas Feli-Zadeh


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 29, 2020)

Colonel Mohammad Jahanfar

سرهنگ خلبان محمد جهانفر

(Jan 21, 1950 - May 6, 2014)

Iranian Air Force F-4E & F-14 Pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2020)

... you're back with us. Good.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 29, 2020)

Don't know how I missed this thread - Great Stuff Artesh! Lots of great info/stories here, thanks for posting them and glad you're back.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... you're back with us. Good.



Hey Michael, Thank you.



Peter Gunn said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread - Great Stuff Artesh! Lots of great info/stories here, thanks for posting them and glad you're back.



Hey Peter, I missed here too. more is on the way. stories, facts, info's of all branches of service … I had spent most of my time to gather as much as I could and i hope it receives a good response.



Wurger said:


>



Bardzo miło Cię spotkać, Wurger. Bardzo za tobą tęskiniłem.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 31, 2020)

Iranian Air Force Zoroastrian Pilots:

Azadganian, Kaykhosrow Darab

Brigadier General

1927-04-30 --- 2013-09-13

Imperial Iranian Air Force

Republic F-84 Thunderjet

Republic F-84F Thunderstrike

North American F-86 Sabre

Northrop F-5A Freedom Fighter

Northrop F-5E Tiger II 






---

Ardeshiri Cham, Kayqobad Fereidoon

Colonel

1945-05-23 --- 2019-05-28

Imperial Iranian Air Force / Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force

being Major and F-5E Tiger II Pilot at the beginning of Iran/Iraq War, had flown 502 hours and 45 Minutes in 76 Special Missions.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2020)

War Hero Captain (then, retired BG) Nosratollah Dehkhareghani with IIAF Golden Crown Uniform. (1974)

Prisoner of War during Iran / Iraq War for 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 16, 2021)

R to L: 

Houshang Seddigh, Mahdi Dadpey, Mansour Naseri, Jalal Pourgan

Houshang Seddigh - Wikipedia
مهدی دادپی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 16, 2021)

Colonel Mohammad Ali Rahnama (23.08.1944, Shiraz --- 05.02.2021, Tehran)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Iranian Air Force war hero Brigadier General Seyed Mohammad Hashem Al -e Agha (KIA) F14A Tomcat . His RIO , Brigadier General Mohammad HashemPour , has been ejected successfully and now lives in Tehran.
> Info from war hero, Brigadier General Fereidoon Ali Mazandarani.
> During war, we had lost 2 Tomcats by Sandwich Attack and one by Friendly Fire.
> I would like to know your opinions about F14 and Iranian Pilots ?
> And I would try to talk with them about being active here, too . Wish me luck. I hope to come back with good news. See you.


 
Ah, the mighty F-14. Brilliant information, Artesh. keep it up. Like Bill said, perhaps you could provide more information on the F-14 in Iranian service?


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 16, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Ah, the mighty F-14. Brilliant information, Artesh. keep it up. Like Bill said, perhaps you could provide more information on the F-14 in Iranian service?


Mighty Flying Computer! 

The local version of KGB and Brother-in-law are very sensitive about any talks about older brother, in general! even if t's related to so called "Sacred Defense"!!! they don't want to share stories and info, unless it passes through a series of filters!!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 19, 2021)

On April 26, 2000, An Iranian Air Force Chinese built Chengdu J-7 Air guard of 5th AFB, after a successful training mission, crashed near the city of Behbahan, Killed crew.

Captain Khumohammadi Kheir-Abadi, Hamid
DoB: June 5, 1971 - Mashad, Khorasan, Iran.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 19, 2021)

Great grandfathers!!!






A historical photo of Imperial Iranian Air Force, early 50's

I have some names, but IDK who is who, or where they are in this Picture!

General Mohammad Khatami , LTG Nader Jahanbani , LTG Amirhossein Rabiee , LTG Shapour Azarbarzin , MG Ali Ghamghani , MG Mohammad Hossein Mehrmand , LTG Amir Kamyabipour , MG Haj Seyed Javadi (1st Commander of Shiraz AFB) , Colonel Zand -e Vakil (F-86 Pilot) , Captain Siamak Jahanbini (Member of Golden Crown Team, KIA at Mehrabad AFB.) , Captain Shahrokhi (KIA at Hamedan AFB, Hamedan's 3rd AFB was named after him before 1979.) MG Asghar Imanian , Major Yousefi (F-86 Pilot, Retired in 1961 on his own request.) , MG Savoji (1st Chief of IIAF Flight Security) , ...

Edit: The plane is actually a P-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 9, 2021)

Dezful's F-5 Pilots - 1975

Standing from Right: Abdollah Farahnak - Hossein Mir Eshghollah - Asadollah Akbari Farahani - Mohammad Kazem Zarif Khadem - Reza Ataiee - Mousa Mirzaeeian - Yahya Janmohammadi - Ali Dehnadi - Qasem Barzegar - Hossein Hashemi - Yadollah Rastegar - Hossein Nahid - Ahmad Kottab - Nasehi pour

Sitting from Right: Masoud Afshar - Aminollah Bolghand - Hossein Afshin Azar - Ataollah Masoumi - Ahmari pour - Younes Khoshbin - Hossein Yazdanshenas - Saieed Aqasibeik 

3 Pilots were Killed In Action during Iran / Iraq War.

1- Captain Hossein Afshin-Azar, born 1947 Tehran; KIA 23 September 1980 Mosul

2- 1st Lieutenant Mohammad-Kazem Zarif-Khadem - born 1949 Mashad; KIA 25 September 1980 West of Dezful

3- Major Younes Khoshbin, Born 1943 Sabzevar; KIA 18 November 1980 South of Karkheh District

2 Pilots were PoW's:

1- Major Ahmad Kottab

2- Captain Asadollah Akbari Farahani

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## David_Ali (May 24, 2021)

Hello! My name is David Ali. Is this thread still active? If so, I’m hoping someone can help me find my father who was an Iranian pilot and was in Texas training back in 1971-1973.


----------



## ARTESH (May 24, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> Hello! My name is David Ali. Is this thread still active? If so, I’m hoping someone can help me find my father who was an Iranian pilot and was in Texas training back in 1971-1973.


Hi There, and Welcome.

Yes, It Is Active. Feel free to send any photos or Ask any Questions.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## David_Ali (May 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Hi There, and Welcome.
> 
> Yes, It Is Active. Feel free to send any photos or Ask any Questions.


Thank you! I do not have any photos, and my mother is no longer alive. All I have is a name, year and pretty much a base where he trained.


----------



## ARTESH (May 24, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> Thank you! I do not have any photos, and my mother is no longer alive. All I have is a name, year and pretty much a base where he trained.


Write down His name, Here or in P.M., I'll search and find more info about Him.


----------



## David_Ali (May 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Write down His name, Here or in P.M., I'll search and find more info about Him.


You’re awesome! Thank you Sir! Info: 
Mohammed Ali Javid or Javid (Ali) Mohammadi Shalmani may also be his name. I know the second name is of a pilot KIA.


----------



## ARTESH (May 24, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> You’re awesome! Thank you Sir! Info:
> Mohammed Ali Javid or Javid (Ali) Mohammadi Shalmani may also be his name. I know the second name is of a pilot KIA.



Yes, But the 2nd one (Ali Mohammadi Shalmani) was an Army Aviation Pilot, not Air Force. He died as Lt. Col. in an Air Show Accident in 1991.

There is another somehow similar name, Ali-Mohammad Soleimani , Captain, KIA January 26, 1983, Over Persian Gulf. His body is not discovered / Found yet.




A plaque Dedicated to Captain Soleimani. In Total, 57 of these Plaques were dedicated to 57 Pilots that their bodies were not found / discovered till 2012. 
Photo Taken by myself.






Grave of late Colonel Shalmani in Behesht -e Zahra War Cemetry. Photo Credit: Golzar.Info

Also the Word "Javid" means Eternal, It is an Honorary word, used to address the fallen soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## David_Ali (May 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Yes, But the 2nd one (Ali Mohammadi Shalmani) was an Army Aviation Pilot, not Air Force. He died as Lt. Col. in an Air Show Accident in 1991.
> 
> There is another somehow similar name, Ali-Mohammad Soleimani , Captain, KIA January 26, 1983, Over Persian Gulf. His body is not discovered / Found yet.
> 
> ...


My mother named me after my fathers middle name, which to my understanding is “Ali”. This is great information! Thank you Sir! Anything come back on the first name?


----------



## ARTESH (May 24, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> My mother named me after my fathers middle name, which to my understanding is “Ali”. This is great information! Thank you Sir! Anything come back on the first name?



Nothing I found about First name. I Sent your post to some Veterans (both Air Force and Army Aviation), waiting for their responses.

Beside that, The only Pilot I know that has "Javid" in his last name, Is F-14 Tomcat Pilot Brigadier General (ret.) Fazlollah Javidnia

Fazlollah Javidnia - Wikipedia .

Also it could be "Javad" (جواد), but no one with the last name "Soleimani" or "Shalmani".


----------



## David_Ali (May 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Nothing I found about First name. I Sent your post to some Veterans (both Air Force and Army Aviation), waiting for their responses.
> 
> Beside that, The only Pilot I know that has "Javid" in his last name, Is F-14 Tomcat Pilot Brigadier General (ret.) Fazlollah Javidnia
> 
> ...


That is the problem. I’m not sure my mother had all of his name correctly. Shalmani was never told to me by my mother. I narrowed it down to what I could find. What about this person? Javidan?


----------



## ARTESH (May 24, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> That is the problem. I’m not sure my mother had all of his name correctly. Shalmani was never told to me by my mother. I narrowed it down to what I could find. What about this person? Javidan?



No Idea / Info about him. I never heard his name before. Among those names, only "Roosta" rings a bell ... If being the right person, He is another KIA pilot. But I can't see his face, so I can't Accept or deny who is he.


----------



## David_Ali (May 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> No Idea / Info about him. I never heard his name before. Among those names, only "Roosta" rings a bell ... If being the right person, He is another KIA pilot. But I can't see his face, so I can't Accept or deny who is he.


I understand Sir. Thank you so much for your help! Let me know if you’re on WhatsApp. I’ll look you up. Are you in Tehran?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## David_Ali (May 25, 2021)

Hello Artesh! Hope your day is well! Would you be kind and look up the name “Ali Mohammad Javid Sharma” please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 25, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> I understand Sir. Thank you so much for your help! Let me know if you’re on WhatsApp. I’ll look you up. Are you in Tehran?



You're welcome. Unfortunately, I've deleted all my social media accounts 2 years ago. I'm only active in here. 



David_Ali said:


> Hello Artesh! Hope your day is well! Would you be kind and look up the name “Ali Mohammad Javid Sharma” please?



Hi, for sure!


----------



## David_Ali (May 25, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> You're welcome. Unfortunately, I've deleted all my social media accounts 2 years ago. I'm only active in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, for sure!


I’m hearing my dad is Ali Mohamadi Javid Shalmani and flew a MIG-23 and was Iranian Air Force


----------



## ARTESH (May 25, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> I’m hearing my dad is Ali Mohamadi Javid Shalmani and flew a MIG-23 and was Iranian Air Force



To be Honest, it sometimes is a real pain when searching about Army [Artesh] in general.

I believe You are right, and I received info about Accident from BG Mazandarani, mentioning his name and his rank; Major. But is not mentioned which plane he flew. No records available. The problem is that Iran was not an official user of Soviet made Aircrafts, it means has no Pilots trained to fly with MiG's, Sukhoi's or any other Eastern Block made planes / choppers. 

2 main sources "Golzar" and "AjaShohada" both have links about him! 

https://www.golzar.info/37340/شهید-علی-محمدی-شلمانی/

شهید علی محمدی شلمانی - شهدای ارتش

The article on Golzar.Info, has listed him as "Army Aviation" Pilot, but served in Air Force during war ... in The other link, he is listed as Air Force Personnel. Also there is no records of him available in Army / Air Force websites.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## David_Ali (May 25, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> To be Honest, it sometimes is a real pain when searching about Army [Artesh] in general.
> 
> I believe You are right, and I received info about Accident from BG Mazandarani, mentioning his name and his rank; Major. But is not mentioned which plane he flew. No records available. The problem is that Iran was not an official user of Soviet made Aircrafts, it means has no Pilots trained to fly with MiG's, Sukhoi's or any other Eastern Block made planes / choppers.
> 
> ...



Merci. A few pilots that lice in my area that are from Iran helped me and just sent me this info.

There are a few others but it will not let me upload.


----------



## ARTESH (May 25, 2021)

There are several Instagram Aviation Pages available, I hope they can help you to find more info, pictures, memories from your late Father.



David_Ali said:


> Merci. A few pilots that lice in my area that are from Iran helped me and just sent me this info.


After selecting files, click on show thumbnail. or directly upload them from "Insert Image" option.


----------



## David_Ali (May 25, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> There are several Instagram Aviation Pages available, I hope they can help you to find more info, pictures, memories from your late Father.


You have no idea how much I appreciate you helping me. What I’ve tried to find out in 25 years, you found out in one day. If you ever need anything from USA, please don’t hesitate to reach out.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2021)

This is why I like this forum. People helping others. Good job Artesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## David_Ali (May 26, 2021)

Greetings my friend! So I was able to narrow down family for Ali Mohamadi Javid Shalmani. They are saying he trained in Texas in 1975-1976. I was born in November of 1973. Is there a way to find out when he began his initial training? I know all pilots go thru DLI for English learning. I’m just not sure how long their training is from. I also know that the calendars are different in the US versus Iran.


----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2021)

David_Ali said:


> Greetings my friend! So I was able to narrow down family for Ali Mohamadi Javid Shalmani. They are saying he trained in Texas in 1975-1976. I was born in November of 1973. Is there a way to find out when he began his initial training? I know all pilots go thru DLI for English learning. I’m just not sure how long their training is from. I also know that the calendars are different in the US versus Iran.



After First Solo Flight, The Best ones were sent to United States, Rest were sent to England or Pakistan. It took 2 years, as they return, they would become commissioned and promote to the rank of 2Lt. or they study in Iran for 4 years and then were sent to US for further training, 2 years also. all depends on so many circumstances. 

It is hard to tell that which group, Major Shalmani was in. He was born in 1331 (1953), there is no record of when, where and how did he join Army. The whole Army officers were studied the First year, which includes basics and general knowledge of the day, including politics, history, language, and ... .

about Personal life, there is no records. whether he was married or no, if yes, when, where and whom? no info available in Internet or Books.


----------



## GreenKnight121 (May 28, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 501367
> 
> 
> from Right:
> 1Lt. Mohammad Behrooz (Executed upon revolution) - 1Lt. Golam-Abbas Rezaiee Khosravi (KIA 11-02-82) - Maj. Jalal Dmairian (KIA 07-02-81 , Holder of UFO Badge)



This one reminds me of a friend in High School in 1979-1980 in Ogden, Utah, USA - Steve Anvar.

His Father, Bijan Anvar, was a Colonel in the Imperial Iranian Air Force, stationed at Hill Air Force Base in the late 1970s as head of the Iranian F-4 Phantom training unit. When the revolution took place, he requested (and was granted) political asylum.

While looking for his Father's name, I found his Mother's obituary: https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/s...aspx?n=amyr-gayla-swanson-anvar&pid=135235875

Here is a site with a group photo of IIAF F-5 pilots in 1971, including then-Major Bijan Anvar: http://k1pilot.byethost16.com/41sq.html?i=1

He is the 4th from the left:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 28, 2021)

GreenKnight121 said:


> This one reminds me of a friend in High School in 1979-1980 in Ogden, Utah, USA - Steve Anvar.
> 
> His Father, Bijan Anvar, was a Colonel in the Imperial Iranian Air Force, stationed at Hill Air Force Base in the late 1970s as head of the Iranian F-4 Phantom training unit. When the revolution took place, he requested (and was granted) political asylum.
> 
> ...


I Know both of them.

ex Major Keyvan Nourhaghighi, A Traitor, Pan Islamist, Pan Arabist, loyal to Islamic Dictatorship and Political Activist. Former IIAF Active Pilot. He left country, shortly after revolution. He even didn't stay to fight for Mullah's. the second site, "k1pilot" is his personal site. back when I had an active Instagram account, I pm ed his and said: If he really loves regime, why he doesn't move to Iran, to enjoy what he pretend to die for and see what regime has done with Iran?, no answers!!! He blocked me! not only me, but also anyone who says anything against regime, is blocked!

Colonel Bijan Anvar, in 1982, he a group of other pilots and other specialists of former IIAF requested to come to Iran and fight. It was denied by Khomeini.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 20, 2021)

On February 4, 1985, an Iranian Air Force P-3F Orion Maritime Patrol Aircraft Crashed on Landing after mechanical failure prevented the landing gear to completely open, 5 of 11 crew-members were Killed in Accident. 

Captain Seyed Naser Seyed-Karimi

Major Kazem Khatibi

1Lt. Amir Moradqoli

WO2 Ali Akbar Kohvand

SSGT Rahim Rastghamat

SGT Shahryar Vaqefi


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

Iranian Air Force F-14 Tomcat pilot and Ace

Brigadier General Ali-Asghar Jahanbakhsh





BG A. A. Jahanbakhsh, Left: 1978 , Right: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 20, 2021)

Tavangarian, Akbar

Brigadier General




DoB: September 19, 1950 - Isfahan, Isfahan, Iran.

DoD: September 24, 2019 - Tehran, Tehran, Iran.

F-5A/B Freedom Fighter
F-4E Phantom II

Senior Test Pilot
Senior Instructor pilot

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 14, 2021)

Mohagheghi, Manoochehr

Major General






1943 - Tabriz, W. Azerbaijan, Iran

10/01/2021 - Tehran, Tehran, Iran

F-4E Phantom II Pilot

Senior Instructor Pilot

Deputy leader of Operation "Kaman 99" 

Leader of Bushehr's AFB Phantoms raid on "Kaman 99"

Flew 382 Special Missions and +3500 Hours of flight with Phantom, during his career.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

Khaleqi, Mohammad Reza

Colonel






F-4E Phantom II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2021)

That is a T-38, not a Phantom II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is a T-38, not a Phantom II.


Photo is taken when he was a cadet in Texas, US. Notice that there is no rank insignia on his shoulders nor any patches on his uniform.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2021)

I understand, I am telling you the plane is not a F-4E Phantom II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Assadzadeh, Abolfazl; Sargord (Major)

F-5E Tiger II

DoB: 1954 December 4, Jahrom, Fars Province, Iran

KIA on 1986 January 28, Over Al-Faw peninsula, Iraq









An article in local newspaper, He is seen in centre of the photo.





A monument and statue has been built in his hometown in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2021)

Iranian pilots with their Hawker Audax , the Ghale Morghi airbase, Teheran in 30' ...






the source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2021)

Date: September 29, 1980

Place: 8 km E of Mahshahr

Plane: F-4D Phantom II

Fate: Plane destroyed, both crew KIA.

Shot down by R-13 missile.

Crew: Kadkhodaiee, Hassan, Major; Mulla-aliakbari, Alireza, 1Lt. .

And something for Jan's Collection of "13's":

A photo of Major Kadkhodaiee wearing 13 Sq hat:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 2, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Date: September 29, 1980
> 
> Place: 8 km E of Mahshahr
> 
> ...


And you have a picture for the "what is it" thread.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 24, 2022)

11th Fighter Squadron, 1975 

Standing from Right:

Delfan (RIP), Elahi, Farajollah Farasiabi (WIA), Shadian, Davood Akradi (KIA), Nasser Mohammadi-far, Hassan Kadkhodaiee Aliaderani (KIA), Mahmoud Emam (KIA), Bakhtiari, Akbar Tavangarian (POW, RIP), Seyyed Mohammad Taqi Mansour-Qoreishi (KIA), Abdol-azimi, Akbar Sayyad Bourani (RIP)

Sitting From Right:

? , Mohammad Reza Noroozi (KIA), Asghar Sepidmooy-Azar, ? , ? , Shokrollah Mar'ashi-zadeh, Nasser Dej-pasand (KIA), Abolqasem Kamrani Tareh-iee (KIA), ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 24, 2022)

Alone, Unarmed, Unafraid 

11th Tactical Recon Squadron

Standing from Right:

Nasser Montazer-ol-Qaem, Mahmoud Kangarloo, Hassan Shalchian (Commanding Officer, RIP), Mansour Nasseri, Alireza Shafagh, Faramarz Torabi (Deputy Commanding Officer, RIP), Hassan Shahraki, Farajollah Farasiabi (WIA)

Sitting From Right:

Nasser Elahi, Mohammad Ali Malek-Mohammadi, Mahdi Bakhshandeh (KIA), Mohammad Reza Noroozi (KIA), Ali Janbaz (KIA), Masoud Kurosh (KIA)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hundriver (Feb 24, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Tavangarian, Akbar
> 
> Brigadier General
> 
> ...


I am a former USAF T-38 instructor pilot. "Tav," as he was called back then, was my student. I have a scan of his page from the yearbook of his pilot training class. Would anyone be offended if I uploaded it? I see that he recently passed away. That makes me sad because I really enjoyed having him as a student. He was a very good pilot and fearless. Another location in this net shows he was a POW at one time. I don't know if that is accurate, but I would like to find out more about his life. He appears to have enjoyed a long satisfying military fllying career since he was a Brigadier General.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2022)

hunndriver said:


> I am a former USAF T-38 instructor pilot. "Tav," as he was called back then, was my student. *I have a scan of his page from the yearbook of his pilot training class. Would anyone be offended if I uploaded it?* I see that he recently passed away. That makes me sad because I really enjoyed having him as a student. He was a very good pilot and fearless. Another location in this net shows he was a POW at one time. I don't know if that is accurate, but I would like to find out more about his life. He appears to have enjoyed a long satisfying military fllying career since he was a Brigadier General.


Please do!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Mohagheghi, Manoochehr
> 
> Major General
> 
> ...


When he was a student pilot. Lt Mohagheghi was in the same T-38 flightroom I instructed in at Columbus AFB. MS. He was not my student. "Mo" was admired by all the instructor pilots for several reasons. He had been in the Army in Iran and transferred to aviation.! He was a having some problems with the flight program. We (instructors) discovered that to learn the T-38. Mo hand written copied the T-38 flight manual...twice. Now, that is determination we had never seen from any American students! We decided that, no matter what it took, we would make sure Mo finished the program and graduated. His entry from the pilot training class "yearbook," class 72-07

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2022)

hunndriver said:


> When he was a student pilot. Lt Mohagheghi was in the same T-38 flightroom I instructed in at Columbus AFB. MS. He was not my student. "Mo" was admired by all the instructor pilots for several reasons. He had been in the Army in Iran and transferred to aviation.! He was a having some problems with the flight program. We (instructors) discovered that to learn the T-38. Mo hand written copied the T-38 flight manual...twice. Now, that is determination we had never seen from any American students! We decided that, no matter what it took, we would make sure Mo finished the program and graduated. His entry from the pilot training class "yearbook," class 72-07


hunndriver - you were at Columbus AFB around 72? Did you know an IP (T-38) by the name of Bob Chamberlain?


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> hunndriver - you were at Columbus AFB around 72? Did you know an IP (T-38) by the name of Bob Chamberlain?


Yes. I instructed in Scorpio Flight until early 1973. Then I moved to "P-Qual" to instruct. I do not recall a T-38 IP named Chamberlain, but I can ask a few friends from then with whom I remain in contact. They might know him. The IPs from that squadron have started reunions about 6 years ago, and several of us eventually flew for FedEx, so someone may recall him.


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> hunndriver - you were at Columbus AFB around 72? Did you know an IP (T-38) by the name of Bob Chamberlain?


BTW, I see you are listed as "STAFF". Is there some way to change my handle? I accidently typed a double "n" and didn't see it until I'd finished registering.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 25, 2022)

hunndriver said:


> I am a former USAF T-38 instructor pilot. "Tav," as he was called back then, was my student. I have a scan of his page from the yearbook of his pilot training class. Would anyone be offended if I uploaded it? I see that he recently passed away. That makes me sad because I really enjoyed having him as a student. He was a very good pilot and fearless. Another location in this net shows he was a POW at one time. I don't know if that is accurate, but I would like to find out more about his life. He appears to have enjoyed a long satisfying military fllying career since he was a Brigadier General.


Personally, it's an honour for me to meet you. You and your colleagues have a nation's thanks and prays.

I do not know anything about him being a POW, but I asked veterans.

Well, his (and many other veterans) rank is actually "Brigadier General 2nd Rank", an in-betweent rank made by new regime, they've deleted the "Arteshbod" - 4star General / General - rank and held "Sepahbod" - 3star General / Lieutenant General - as the highest available rank for those who die / killed while they hold the rank of "Sarlashgar" - Major General / 2star General -.

Also if you can remember any other names, from your class, or other classes, I would be very happy to help you about their fates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2022)

hunndriver said:


> BTW, I see you are listed as "STAFF". Is there some way to change my handle? I accidently typed a double "n" and didn't see it until I'd finished registering.


I'll try to change your handle - Bob Chamberlain was my father in law and was an IP at Columbus. Another IP that I know was there was Doug Gilliss


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'll try to change your handle - Bob Chamberlain was my father in law and was an IP at Columbus. Another IP that I know was there was Doug Gilliss


I've queried the 10 guys I keep in touch with from the 1972 era and later.


ARTESH said:


> Personally, it's an honour for me to meet you. You and your colleagues have a nation's thanks and prays.
> 
> I do not know anything about him being a POW, but I asked veterans.
> 
> ...


There is a photo of F-4 crew members from the 11th fighter squadron (F-4) 1975 on this page of the forum that lists Tav as "(POW,RIP)" The photo is pretty blurry, so it is hard to tell, but that sure looks like him standing 4th from the left end.


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'll try to change your handle - Bob Chamberlain was my father in law and was an IP at Columbus. Another IP that I know was there was Doug Gilliss


OK. One of my contacts replied that he remembers both Chanberlain and Gilliss, especially Gilliss. He remembers that Gilliss was a tall, thin 1st LT.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 25, 2022)

hundriver said:


> There is a photo of F-4 crew members from the 11th fighter squadron (F-4) 1975 on this page of the forum that lists Tav as "(POW,RIP)" The photo is pretty blurry, so it is hard to tell, but that sure looks like him standing 4th from the left end.


These photos come from personal albums or Army Archives, it's hard to track down where and when they were uploaded first time, and by whom. Mostly lack any kind of info.

I follow different Aviation pages in Instagram (including some veterans, as well), reading captions and comments as well as asking about their names, fates, memories or whatever else.

But aging has taken its toll, as well as some systematic problems, mentioned earlier in this thread or other ones.

Only one or two (regime idols) names are common in Google search, TV, or books, even searching by their name, will bring up those names, instead of searched ones.

About Tavangarian, I have no info about where, when and how he became POW.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2022)

hundriver said:


> OK. One of my contacts replied that he remembers both Chanberlain and Gilliss, especially Gilliss. He remembers that Gilliss was a tall, thin 1st LT.


Very cool! Bob Chamberlain was my father in law, Doug was his best friend. Bob went on to fly B-52s and then became a test pilot, got to fly a whole bunch of aircraft. He was the production test pilot on the B-1B program and set a bunch of speed and payload records. Retired around 1990, he flew 15 years for United. After retiring from United he dabbled in flying L29s and L39s. He was killed flying an L29 in 2009.

Doug was his best friend. Got out of the AF as a Captain, flew as a corporate pilot for a few years, eventually became a lawyer. Doug was big in the L29/ L39 community but sadly he was killed in n L39 crash in 2012.

I had great times with both of them. Doug was a hoot, always working some deal but would give you the shirt off his back. Bob helped me become a CFII, really miss them both.

This was taken around 2006







Sorry to hijack the thread - we look forward hearing about your career! Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very cool! Bob Chamberlain was my father in law, Doug was his best friend. Bob went on to fly B-52s and then became a test pilot, got to fly a whole bunch of aircraft. He was the production test pilot on the B-1B program and set a bunch of speed and payload records. Retired around 1990, he flew 15 years for United. After retiring from United he dabbled in flying L29s and L39s. He was killed flying an L29 in 2009.
> 
> Doug was his best friend. Got out of the AF as a Captain, flew as a corporate pilot for a few years, eventually became a lawyer. Doug was big in the L29/ L39 community but sadly he was killed in n L39 crash in 2012.
> 
> ...


I just can say their souls rest in peace.

Very interesting for me and thank you for sharing their story.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very cool! Bob Chamberlain was my father in law, Doug was his best friend. Bob went on to fly B-52s and then became a test pilot, got to fly a whole bunch of aircraft. He was the production test pilot on the B-1B program and set a bunch of speed and payload records. Retired around 1990, he flew 15 years for United. After retiring from United he dabbled in flying L29s and L39s. He was killed flying an L29 in 2009.
> 
> Doug was his best friend. Got out of the AF as a Captain, flew as a corporate pilot for a few years, eventually became a lawyer. Doug was big in the L29/ L39 community but sadly he was killed in n L39 crash in 2012.
> 
> ...


My "career" was typical of late 1960s USAF pilots - there was a war on and they needed bodies! Pilot training in 68-69, F-100 training and combat tour 69-70, T-38IP and FCF pilot 70-75 at Columbus, non-flying job 75&76. AT-38 IP 76-78. Ejected from USAF 1978. 
Flew Falcon Fanjet F/O, all 3 seats of 727, and all 3 seats of DC-10 for 25+ years at FedEx with final 14 years as DC-10 Cap. Retired 2004. I don't remember what got me interested in what happened to my UPT students last years, but I stumbled onto this site via Googling their names.
I've been interested in the feats of guys like Chamberlain and Gilliss, but those are expensive hobbies with not too sterling a survival rate when the old technology fails. I once met a guy who flew Starfighters on active duty and was still flying them with a civilian group. He died in a Hunter Hawker crash with engine failure on takeoff. My last "hoorah" was a ride in an F-100F in 2003.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2022)

hundriver said:


> My "career" was typical of late 1960s USAF pilots - there was a war on and they needed bodies! Pilot training in 68-69, F-100 training and combat tour 69-70, T-38IP and FCF pilot 70-75 at Columbus, non-flying job 75&76. AT-38 IP 76-78. Ejected from USAF 1978.
> Flew Falcon Fanjet F/O, all 3 seats of 727, and all 3 seats of DC-10 for 25+ years at FedEx with final 14 years as DC-10 Cap. Retired 2004. I don't remember what got me interested in what happened to my UPT students last years, but I stumbled onto this site via Googling their names.


Very Cool! It goes to show you what a small world we live in. And - I thank you for your service!


hundriver said:


> I've been interested in the feats of guys like Chamberlain and Gilliss, but those are expensive hobbies with not too sterling a survival rate when the old technology fails. I once met a guy who flew Starfighters on active duty and was still flying them with a civilian group. He died in a Hunter Hawker crash with engine failure on takeoff. My last "hoorah" was a ride in an F-100F in 2003.


Sorry to hear about this Hunter crash - I think I know about that one. 

Operation of jet warbirds in the civilian world is a risky business (as my family and I found out the hard way). I'm an A&P by trade and got to work around some really neat stuff. As I was really getting into the jet warbird business as a part time gig, I started dating Chamberlain's daughter and through him I met Gilliss. For several years we had a blast and although we made every attempt to be safety conscious on the ground and in the air, it was a matter of time until fate caught up with us. There are so many variables and distractions when operating jet warbirds in the civilian community, you almost have to maintain a "military mindset" in both operation and finances, unfortunately many operators will cut corners (especially when it comes to money) and eventually the inevitable may happen.

I worked the air races at Reno in the Jet Class and had good times there but also lost some good friends. The final blow was the crash of Mike Mangold (Red Bull Fame). After that I gave up working Reno and eventually gave up turning wrenches on jet warbirds. Totally retired last year.

Where did you get your F-100F ride at? I used to work for Flight Systems, Mojave CA, we had several F-100s we were operating in Germany as target tows. Replaced them with A-4s around 2002, about the time I left the company.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## hundriver (Feb 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very Cool! It goes to show you what a small world we live in. And - I thank you for your service!
> 
> Sorry to hear about this Hunter crash - I think I know about that one.
> 
> ...


Dean "Cutter" Cutshall has a pristine F model in Ft Wayne, IN. In the last few years he has flown old members of the Super Sabre Society on flights. I just stumbled into it years earlier. He finally (says he) retired the Hun after the last round of flights. People ask if I miss flying. I miss the tactical flying I did in the USAF, but it had an exacting price I was no longer willing to pay, a price that had nothing to do with the flying. I do not miss the FedEx flying. It was a great job, but the emphasis was on "job."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 2, 2022)

From Right:

Nazari-rad, Mohammad Mohammadi-farid, Abdolreza ben Djavad Talebi, Abbas Hazin (RIP), Mohammad Daneshpour (RIP), Bahram Qaneiee (RIP), Aslani, Ahmad Pakravan (RIP)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 2, 2022)

62nd TFS, February 1977

Standing from Left:

Sadegh Hosseini, Abbas Hejazi, Mahmoud Kazemi (RIP), Hassan Jalali (Commanding Officer), Seyyed Shabhab-ol-ddin Tabatabaiee Soltani (KIA), Esmail Mousavi, Homayoun Vafaiee, Jafar Bahadoran

Sitting From Left:

Ardesstani (KIA), Alireza Geranpayeh, Kamal Khatam, Majid Taghavi, Ebrahim Qorbani

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 2, 2022)

41st TFS, 1974

Standing from Right:

Bahram Qaneiee (RIP), Jafar Bahadoran, Poulad Davoodi (KIA), Djavad Vartavan (POW, RIP), Sadegh Hosseini, Hassan Harandi, Hossein Hashempour, Mohammad Reza Sadr Saieedi,
Hossein Amirian, Vadood Dehghan (RIP), Asadollah Adeli, Ali Eghbali Dogaheh (Ejected and became POW, Killed in Captivity), Manouchehr Shariati, Ahmad Moradi Talemi (Traitor, Assassinated), Esmail Mousavi, Abbas Hejazi, Morteza Farzaneh (Operations Officer), Fathali Gholamrezaiee (KIA), 

Middle Row, From Right:

Hormoz Marefat (Commanding Officer), Esmail Nssehipour (RIP), Alireza Geranpayeh

Sitting From Right:

Kamal Khatam, Mohmoud Ashja'zadeh, Ebrahim Qorbani (RIP), Javad Kahnavi, Hassan Razavi, Zain-ol-Abedin Djamshidi, Manouchehr Jalali, Abolfazl Mehreganfar, Nasrollah Erfani, Qolamali Khoshniat (KIA), Mohsen Hosseini, Amir Hossein Djamshidi (KIA), Asghar Milani (RIP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 2, 2022)

Just wonder what happened to men in picture above, a few years later ...

One of them fled away with a Tomcat, his back seat, Hassan Najafi, refused to cooperate with Iraqis and became POW ...

The other one, was killed (brutally murdered, TBH) just after he was captured ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 19, 2022)

Source: Wikipedia




Source: Photo taken by myself

Major General Ahmad Khan Nakhjavan (1898 - 1967)

2nd Commanding Officer, Iranian Air Force, predecessor: Captain Reza Mizani

4th Commanding Officer, Imperial Iranian Air Force, predecessor: Major Ahmad Khosravani

7Commanding General, Imperial Iranian Air Force, predecessor: Brigadier General Mohammad Sadegh Kopal

14th Commanding General, Imperial Iranian Air Force, predecessor: Colonel Mir Mohammad Mahna

For further reading:









Ahmad Nakhjavan - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2022)

In the memories of Fallen Eagles who have lost their lives between 1930 - 1950 ... 

You shall not be forgotten!

1Lt. Mahmoud Ghaem-Magham 

+ 1933 - 03 - 08

1Lt. Nasrollah Nasser

+ 1938 - 10 - 14

Captain Karim Jenab
Captain Nasser Mashayekh

During a training flight, their planes struck together, killing both instantly.

+ 1940 - 10 - 09 

1Lt. Saeed Dolu

+ 1942 - 03 -17

Captain Azizollah Farahi

+ 1944 - 07 - 14

1Lt. Djavad Seifi

+ 1945 - 03 - 07

1Lt. Ahmad Khosrow

Killed in Action over Zanjan, While escorting a bombardier flight to bombard "Azerbaijan People's Government" positions.









Azerbaijan People's Government - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





+ 1945 - 08 - 08

Captain Gholam-Hossein Pour-jowhari

Killed in Action over Mianeh, While escorting a bombardier flight to bombard "Azerbaijan People's Government" positions.

His gravestone at Emamzadeh Abdollah Cemetery, pictured above.

Photo is taken by myself.

+ 1946 - 03 - 23

1Lt. Ali Asghar Sobh-Khiz

Killed in Action over Tabriz, While escorting a bombardier flight to bombard "Azerbaijan People's Government" positions.

+ 1946 - 11 - 02

1Lt. Zakaria Azarm

+ 1948 - 11 - 27

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 5, 2022)

Major Ghadiri, Jalil

1953 - 09 - 17 Tehran

1987 - 04 - 03 35 km SW of Tabriz

F-5 E Tiger II

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 21, 2022)

Date: January 12, 1967

Location: 63 nm E of 3rd AFB

Plane: Lakheed T-33 Shooting Star

Crew (Passengers): 2 (0)

Plane lost due bad weather and poor visibility.

Fate: Plane Destroyed, Crew KIA.

Crew:

Pilot: Brigadier General Motahari, Mansour

Co-Pilot: Major Payvar, Fariborz






Brigadier General Motahari (1914 - 1967)






Major Payvar (1932 - 1967)

At the time of this incident, BG Motahari Was Commander of 3rd AFB, and Major Payvar was CO of 301st TFS. Also Major Payvar was a member of the Golden Crown team.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2022)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 5, 2022)

3rd AFB, 1972

Standing, Left to Right:

1Lt. Freidoon Arbab (RIP), 1Lt. Masoud Amiri Darban (KIA), Captain Mostafa Afshar (Deputy Commanding Officer 302nd TFS)

Sitting, From Left to Right:

1Lt. Esmaiel Ghayoor (Member of Golden Crown acrojet team, KIA), 1Lt. Houshang Qezelayaq, 2Lt. Ebtehaj

Post edited; reason: received info that this photo is taken on March 28,1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Macandy (May 5, 2022)

The Iranian Air Force at the time of the Revolution was a superbly trained and equipped air force.
Its performance in the Iran-Iraq War was exceptional.
Operation Kaman 99 is still a set piece example of how to do it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 22, 2022)

Unfortunately, another one of great pilots have passed out two weeks ago, in silence and boycott by news agencies...






Colonel Mohammad Abolmoluk (12-25-1930 --- 05-09-2022)

Member of Imperial Iranian Air Force peacekeeping mission in Kongo (as 1Lt. and F-84 / F-86 pilot)

He held some commands/responsibilities in 1st AFB, From 1977 till his retirement in 1983, but couldn't find any details about when and what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Jun 1, 2022)

Iran Air Force Flight 48

Date: May 9, 1976

Place: Madrid, Spain

Plane Type: Boieng 747-131F

Cause of Destruction: Lighting Strike

Fate: Plane Destroyed.

Commander Pilot: Major Kadkhodayan

Co-Pilot: 1Lt. Mir Djahangiri

Navigator: WO2. Aminollah Tolouiee

Crew chief: Unidentified

Loadmaster #1: S/Sgt. Abbas Khaledi

Loadmaster #2: Sgt. Ebrahim Rastakhiz









Imperial Iranian Air Force Flight 48 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Unable to find any info about American passengers onboard.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Macandy (Jun 14, 2022)

Intersting history fact:

The IRIAF had placed orders for 140 F-16's and a follow on option for another 160 at the time of the Iranian Revolution.
With the arms embargo, they weren't delivered but did end up in the region - they were bought by Israel

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 1, 2022)

Colonel Reza Zaieem (rip) next to Royal Swedish Air Force SAAB AJ-37 Viggen , 1995

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 1, 2022)

Macandy said:


> Intersting history fact:
> 
> The IRIAF had placed orders for 140 F-16's and a follow on option for another 160 at the time of the Iranian Revolution.
> With the arms embargo, they weren't delivered but did end up in the region - they were bought by Israel


There were 4 AWACS as well! After the regime took power, they have cancelled all military orders, stating 'we don't need warfare'. The AWCS were sent to KSA AF , AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 10, 2022)

Imperial Iranian Army Aviation veteran WO1 Hossein Baseri (rank in photo) and USAAF Aviator (can't see rank insignia) Miss Grado* , 1976 .

Both are Bell 214 Pilots.

*Her name also can be one of these:

Gradu - Garado - Garadu - Gerardo - Geradu - Gorado - Goradu .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice shot!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 26, 2022)

Mohtaram Omidi, Mohammad Esmaeel

Iranian Air Force, Colonel

*: 1950 - Zahedan

+: November 3, 2022 - Tehran

Pilot, Instructor Pilot, Test Pilot

F-5 A/B Freedom Fighter, F-5 E/F Tiger II

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 26, 2022)

Salman, Davood

Iranian Air Force, Brigadier-General

POW for 10 years

*: 1946 - Qom

+: November 10, 2022 - Qom

F-4 E Phantom II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 26, 2022)

Aghamiri, Sadra

Iranian Air Force, Colonel

F-4 E Phantom II

*: 1947 - Arak

+: September 1, 2022, Tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

